# Ist die SchrollBar wie ein Butten ??



## Muster (8. Jan 2013)

Tag,
ich habe mal eine frage:
kann man wie bei einem Klick auf einen Butten, beim ziehen einer ScrollBar Events ausführen ??
also beispiel ich trücke auf einen butten und in einem textfield erscheint irgendetwas...
ich möchte jetzt das ich beim scrollen der scrollbar in einem textfield etwas erscheint ...
geht so etwas ??


----------



## Gonzo17 (8. Jan 2013)

Ich denke ich verstehe was du meinst, aber da müsstest du für ne präzise Antwort mal genau sagen welche GUI-Komponente du meinst. Bist du in der Welt von SWT oder in der von Swing/AWT unterwegs? Wenn du das selbst beantworten kannst, dann kannst du genauso gut Google fragen, wie die entsprechende Klasse dazu heißt und dann kannst du auch selbst schauen, welche Listener diese Komponente unterstützt und dann kannst du selbst schauen, welche Events die Listener abfangen.


----------



## Muster (8. Jan 2013)

Ich benutze den Java-Editor und habe da auf über AWT eine Scrollbar eingefügt.
Ich habe ja schon gegoogelt habe aber nicht anständiges gefunden ...-_- deswegen frage ich ja hier um rat!


----------



## Gonzo17 (8. Jan 2013)

Scrollbar (Java 2 Platform SE 5.0))



> Adds the specified adjustment listener to receive instances of AdjustmentEvent from this scroll bar. If l is null, no exception is thrown and no action is performed.



AdjustmentListener (Java 2 Platform SE 5.0)

Hilft das?

Ansonsten kenne ich mich bei AWT nicht besonders gut aus und weiß nicht welche Listener es da im Speziellen gibt, aber so ne Doku bzw JavaDoc ist idR ein guter Anlaufpunkt.


----------



## Muster (8. Jan 2013)

ne leider nicht wirklich=(


----------



## Muster (10. Jan 2013)

ich hab nochmal ne frage ...
ich hab beispielsweise ein butten bei dem wenn man ihn drückt beispielsweise in ein label etwas geschrieben wird ...
dann hab ich noch eine Scrollbar diese soll bei drücken und wd loslassen
 (das weis ich wie man das einstellt)(also wie als ob einfach ein butten is )  
genau das selbe machen wie der butten ... geht es dann irgendwie das mann in dieser methode irgendwie auf den butten verweist oder muss man dann das was halt in dem butten drin steht auch wd in die methode der Scrollbar schreiben (und so den code unnötig länger machen ??


----------

